# Does anyone have Interstitial Cystitis??



## stones71 (Mar 30, 2001)

I have recently been diagnosed with IC and was wondering if anyone has this problem as well. It seemingly is related to IBS just like endo and Fibro...which really is a pain in the butt!! Just wondering what you guys are taking for it. I am currently trying accupunture for both the IBS and IC and would like to stick to natural remedies...but I think I might have to try the Elmiron because nothing is really helping it. I can't try meds that have a constipating effect so that leaves out meds like Detrol. Any advice would be great. I am really getting frustrated with all this. I've had IBS for a long time and am used to it by now. But because of the fact that I was just diagnosed with IC...I am feeling quite overwhelmed!!







[/LIST]


----------

